# /usr/ports/UPDATING



## Cb (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi all,

Since I'm upgrading ports with the *portupgrade -R* option I have a question. I am reading /usr/ports/UPDATING and see for example date 20101127 mysql ...., I installed my system and ports in March this year. Can I ignore the things explained in UPDATING or do I still need to perform the actions before I upgrade the port?

Kind regards,
Cb


----------



## lbol (Apr 12, 2011)

If you installed your port after that date you can safely ignore the entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------



## MarcoB (Apr 12, 2011)

Provided you have updated your ports tree just after installation.


----------



## Cb (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks, I did `portsnap fetch extract` and `portsnap fetch update` after install. I followed the steps for mysql55-client to use `portupgrade -fr mysql-client` Still works ok but now I know in the future I only need to read UPDATING for ports I installed before the message in UPDATING.

Kind regards,
Cb


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 12, 2011)

Read UPDATING to see what needs to be done since the last time you updated.


----------

